# Gallery



## SoniCX (Apr 8, 2003)

If you look at the 2nd navigation menu from the top (HOME - GALLERY - USER CP - RULES - SEARCH - REGISTER) then you see the button GALLERY. When I click it a blank page opens. What about it?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 9, 2003)

It depends on the browser. It works with some and not with some.. it used to work with all of them till last week, now it doesn't e.g. with Camino / Chimera. What browser are you using?


----------



## SoniCX (Apr 9, 2003)

I am still a Windows user and therefore I use Internet Explorer 6 like the most Windows people. 

Where does the link GALLERY go? What can I see? Pictures? of who or what?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 9, 2003)

Pictures of the members albums.. photos, desktop pictures etc.


----------



## SoniCX (Apr 9, 2003)

ohhh ... I want to see that! Is there a way how I can see it? And why does it just work for some browsers and it used to be different? I wanna watch pics ...


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 12, 2003)

I am on OS 10.2.5 with Netscape 6 and I get a blank page.


----------



## SoniCX (Apr 12, 2003)

yes me too. i was told that it depends on your browser but i guess it doesnt because i tried so many different browser now. i guess it just doesnt work!


----------



## SoniCX (Apr 13, 2003)

It works again! Yeah!!!


----------



## SoniCX (Apr 13, 2003)

It works again! Yeah!!!





didn't mean to post that twice


----------



## SoniCX (Apr 13, 2003)

But really really slow - so slow I can not even see the most pictures


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 13, 2003)

Wow.  I finally got to see the gallery !  Thank you whoever fixed it  ::love::


----------



## SoniCX (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheryl _
> *Wow.  I finally got to see the gallery !  Thank you whoever fixed it  ::love:: *




you can see it? i can see that I could see something ... but i don't. sounds kinda crazy but thats the way it is.


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 14, 2003)

Exactly what do you have when you go to the gallery? What browser are you using?


----------



## SoniCX (Apr 15, 2003)

I am just losing the contact to the server.

I use Internet Explorer 6.

I see what you should see, but I just see the first three pictures. Then after he tried long enough the connection to the server breaks up. When I clicl one of the first three pictures then a new side opens but - again - I can not see the picture, just the side with everything else.


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 15, 2003)

Have you tired using the reload button?


----------



## SoniCX (Apr 16, 2003)

hehe - (no clue what you think about me) - but yes I have. Maybe its my just my Internet connection. In the last weeks it got slower and slower.


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 16, 2003)

Could very well be. Empty your history and internet/disk cache from the Edit menu>Preferences. That might improve things.


----------



## acidtuch10 (Apr 20, 2003)

I tried to add a picture to the gallery --- under the computer system cat... but not sure how to do it .can find the "add picture option... (musta not had enough coffee yet) can anyone assist??

Thank you


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 20, 2003)

When you get to the main page (just click on the gallery link) Look at to top right. there is a link called Upload photos.  The next page, your name, then the category. Right under there click on the browse button.  this is where you point to where you picture is on your hard drive. Once you fill out all the other fields, then click on the upload button at the bottom.


----------

